
Curiosity rover gives Nasa a scare, needed a reset - wglb
https://www.techspot.com/news/78894-curiosity-rover-gives-nasa-scare-needed-reset.html
======
savrajsingh
Where can I read about how Curiousity’s hardware and software works at a low
level so things like communications still work in safe mode? Truly fascinating
engineering.

~~~
wglb
[https://www.amazon.com/Mars-Rover-Curiosity-Curiositys-
Engin...](https://www.amazon.com/Mars-Rover-Curiosity-Curiositys-
Engineer/dp/1588344037)

~~~
savrajsingh
thanks, ordered

~~~
sho_hn
Could someone who's read both compare the two books that have been linked? The
!GP one sounds much more technical going by reviews on Amazon. The GP one
sounds more about the organizational challenge (both are interesting).

~~~
andyjohnson0
I haven't read either, but Emily Lakdawalla's book is published by Springer
Praxis, and I find that their books tend to be satisfyingly technical and
detailed.

------
WalterSobchak
Here is the source JPL article:
[https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=7339](https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=7339)

------
jrowley
So how cautious are you when debugging a valuable system like this? I imagine
you’re not allowed to just ssh and `sudo -u less logs`

~~~
05
'less' with 29 minute ping is no fun..

~~~
jrowley
Try entering a password interactively /s

~~~
teddyh

      ^]
      telnet> mode line

------
dvno42
Does anyone have more info on this? From what I recall there are mirrored
systems with duplicate CPUs, memory, flash, etc. In the event of issues with
one computer, they failover to the second. Was this an issue with something on
the "A/primary", "B/backup" computer, or something more global?

~~~
ZeKZ
Take a look at this : [https://media.ccc.de/v/35c3-9783-the_mars_rover_on-
board_com...](https://media.ccc.de/v/35c3-9783-the_mars_rover_on-
board_computer#t=991)

Around 25:45, there is a quick part about the CPU A flash issues on Sol 200.

------
papito
Just restart the Docker container. Amateurs!

------
davmar
happy to hear comcast support was able to help out on mars. just unplug it and
plug it back in.

------
crashbunny
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn2FB1P_Mn8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn2FB1P_Mn8)

have you tried turning it off and on again?

